# Problem with Arcade



## bignick (Nov 12, 2005)

Seeings how now I'm a supporting member I was going to try access the arcade.  Well, when I did I got this little number:



> *Fatal error*:  Call to a member function on a non-object in */home/martialt/public_html/forum/arcade.php* on line *167*


*

*Tried clearing my cache and history, etc...still the same problem.   Encountered it with firefox on both Windows and Linux.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 12, 2005)

The problem occured with the server switch.  I believe there is a upgrade patch needed that is being waited on.


----------



## bignick (Nov 12, 2005)

Ok, I probably just missed an announcement or something....


----------

